# Historische Karte



## snowflake83 (30. April 2011)

Hallo!

Ich bin neu hier, weil ich einen Rat brauche 

Folgendes Problem:
Ich möchte eine Karte der Donau, möglichst als "historische" Karte (halt was stilvolles) auf ein Notizbuch bringen (als Geschenk). So zum Beispiel:
http://www.lasergravur-berlin.de/notizbuecher.php

Der Shop sagt, sowas geht am Besten mit Vektorgrafik, schwarz weiss, kontrastreich, nicht zu detailliert. Ich hätte aber gerne ein schönes Motiv, z.B. sowas:
http://www.zb.unibe.ch/maps/ryhiner/sammlung/index.php?group=volume&dir=6303

Jetzt meine Frage an euch Experten, kann ich das mit ner Software realisieren? Kann man die Details irgendwie minimieren? Habt ihr eine andere Idee? 

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!
snowflake


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. April 2011)

Hi,
Na dann herzliches Willkommen im Forum!
Also ich hab bisher keine historischen Vektorkarten gefunden. Mit den typischen Verdächtigen (Illustrator, Inkscape etc.) kannst du das nachzeichnen. Aber das wird eine ganzschön zeitintensive Arbeit.
Auf der anderen Seite hättest du die Möglichkeit die detaillereichheit selbst zu bestimmen.
Von einem automatisierten Nachzeichnen kann ich dir bei Karten nur abraten, das Ergebnis würde nicht deinen Erwartungen entsprechen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## snowflake83 (30. April 2011)

Danke Jan!

Ich habe gerade das hier gefunden und mal angefragt:
http://www.engraveyourbook.com/

Vielleicht bekommen sie es ja hin


----------



## smileyml (30. April 2011)

Ich würde mit den Karten vielleicht auch mal in Richtung Siebdruck denken.
Dazu barauchst keine Vektordaten sondern ledigliche entsprechend Kontrast und da ist man mit Photoshop etc. recht fix.

Grüße Marco


----------

